# PBC on NBC: Danny Garcia vs Lamont Peterson & Quillin vs Andy Lee



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Legal Live stream of the show available at: http://pbcham.ps/PBCLiveStream
You can also listen LIVE via SiriusXM Radio at 8pm ET on channel 92!

Also after the telecast on NBC, turn the channel to NBC Sports to view Errol Spence Jr vs Vargas and Marcus Browne vs Aaron Pryor Jr. starting at 11 PM EST


----------



## keano (Nov 5, 2013)

what time is that Irish time my friend ?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

keano said:


> what time is that Irish time my friend ?


1am bud, 5 hours difference


----------



## keano (Nov 5, 2013)

Cheers bro who you got ?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

guessing We'll have to use the stream to see Spence


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

keano said:


> what time is that Irish time my friend ?


I believe that is 1:30 for the United Kingdom. Basically an hour and 12 minutes


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> guessing We'll have to use the stream to see Spence


Spence will fight on NBC if either one of the main 2 cards ends early. If they go the distance, then he'll fight on NBC Sports at 11:00 EST.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't like how they break up the card onto two different channels, that's extra work for my DVR. It's also really shrewd and one of several things I find shitty about PBC. Anyway I reset my shit so I don't miss ERRL SPANCE FROM DALLASS TAXASSS.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

We are one hour away and I am quite excited for these two fights!

My Predictions

Garcia W 12 (rooting for Garcia)
Quillin W 12 (rooting for Lee)


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pulling for Andy Lee, big time.

I've bet heavy on Garcia, but I avoided putting anything on Chocolate because I don't want anything to interfere with my Lee Love :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Boggle said:


> I don't like how they break up the card onto two different channels, that's extra work for my DVR. It's also really shrewd and one of several things I find shitty about PBC. Anyway I reset my shit so I don't miss ERRL SPANCE FROM DALLASS TAXASSS.


yeah it's difficult. Putting fights on NBC is very important, but it comes with sacrifices like that one and the commercials. Though surely they could get better commentators. Maybe add Antonio Tarver to it. CBS had a very good commentating team last week


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah it's difficult. Putting fights on NBC is very important, but it comes with sacrifices like that one and the commercials. Though surely they could get better commentators. Maybe add Antonio Tarver to it. CBS had a very good commentating team last week


They had Paulie for that night, that was decent. Though the atmosphere was totally different. It's weird, PBC is really inconsistent in a lot of ways. The visuals, the production, the commentary. All around I think it's pretty mixed.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence will fight on NBC if either one of the main 2 cards ends early. If they go the distance, then he'll fight on NBC Sports at 11:00 EST.


ok good....Expecting Lee-Quillin, to go the distance though


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah it's difficult. Putting fights on NBC is very important, but it comes with sacrifices like that one and the commercials. Though surely they could get better commentators. Maybe add Antonio Tarver to it. CBS had a very good commentating team last week


I would take Tarver over Ray Leonard ANY day....Ray Leonard is terrible....straight ass.

And last week Paulie was getting annoying, it was like he was trying to one up Virgil


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Quillin TKO 5
Garcia KO 8


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Boggle said:


> They had Paulie for that night, that was decent. Though the atmosphere was totally different. It's weird, PBC is really inconsistent in a lot of ways. The visuals, the production, the commentary. All around I think it's pretty mixed.


yeah true. I wonder if they're just experimenting with different things or if it's just a station to station thing. We'll probably know more with this card and the next Spike card.



FloydPatterson said:


> I would take Tarver over Ray Leonard ANY day....Ray Leonard is terrible....straight ass.
> 
> And last week Paulie was getting annoying, it was like he was trying to one up Virgil


same here, Leonard isn't awful imo, but I'd rather he take a role like the one BJ Flores and Laila Ali take. And I figured that'd happen with Paulie :yep. He's used to being the smart guy on the telecast and Virgil being there made him have to step it up.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

War Andy Lee


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Has it started? The stream I'm using is showing NBC, but it's Snowmobiles, Helicopters and stuff


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Starts in about 20 minutes I believe


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Quillin TKO 5
> Garcia KO 8


It's fucked up, but I actually like your predictions on this.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

This stream is beautiful.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyones Boxnation HD not working?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Has it started? The stream I'm using is showing NBC, but it's Snowmobiles, Helicopters and stuff


Mine shows nothing, only the americans can use that one properly it seems.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Nice little history piece.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Local NBC affiliate took boxing off and is showing fucking minor league baseball.
So fucking pissed


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Can't find any NBC streams for the UK. Really don't want to watch these with boxnation...


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Anybody got a link?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Can't find any NBC streams for the UK. Really don't want to watch these with boxnation...


Sent


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

@bballchump11 | @Bogotazo what stream/s is you using


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Same crap announcing team.

Same ridiculous solo walks to the ring.

Did they learn nothing from the first event?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

LetÂ´s see where QuillinÂ´s chin and defense skills are with this one.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Sent


PM please?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

They need to get a new DJ.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I like this ref.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @bballchump11 | @Bogotazo what stream/s is you using


Bball posted it in the OP.

http://stream.nbcsports.com/boxing/?pid=17232


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

"This is not a title fight."

What?

...What?


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

War Andy!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

And Christ, Marv just called Steve Smoger "Smolger."


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

War Andy Lee


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Bball posted it in the OP.
> 
> http://stream.nbcsports.com/boxing/?pid=17232


thanks ball & bog


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

UltraRumblr said:


> "This is not a title fight."
> 
> What?
> 
> ...What?


Kid Mockolate missed weight.


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

......and down he goes


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Damn!


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

ooh big punch


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh well its over


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

Lee just got absolutely fuckraped.

Fight's over unless a hail mary comes. Beautiful shot.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

awwww shit


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Should have been counted as a KD


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Lee had spaghetti legs right at the end.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

what the??


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

So clean.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Who is the commentator calling Quillin 'Pete'?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lee is screwed


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Put your hands up lee!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Andy Lee has amazing recovery skills, that right hook is getting closer


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

wow...quillan decided to go into war mode there for a minute lol


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

good fight. Lee wont see the final bell.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

fucking great fight


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Should have been counted as a KD


Yup


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kid is playing with fire when he exchanges with Lee


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

If Lee hits Quillin with something clean we can have a foty candidate right here.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Turning into a fire fight! Quillin can see the right hook coming though.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Good instincts by Quillin to let his hands go right after that counter.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Lee need to throw some jabs.


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

...The fuck are these commentators on about? Quillin shaken? Lee's doing a fucking irish jig every time he gets hit :lol:

Time for the finish.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Lee down again.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

goood ass fight right here


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Quillin is being responsible with his aggression. Unless he starts getting into reckless exchanges, it's his fight to lose.


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

This fight is fun as fuck. Love it.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

What a fight


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

insanity


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Lee is just too open. he should throw jabs more.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Quillin better becareful and not get too reckless.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Great fight.

The only difference, is that Chocolate can take a clean shot, and Lee can't.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Quilling is impressing me, but more so lee for his resilience.

Great fight so far, and I'm happy that casuals get to see a good fight like this against 2 prime dudes.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Please give me a ko


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Was that second KD really a KD?


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Punch didn't even land it seems


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck, I thought it was later. I missed the first 3 rounds.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

This is entertaining at least..

Stepped on his shoe for second ko. Never would of went down.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lee is so far behind he's going to need to dominate already :lol:.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

These guys look terrified of each other's power.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Great fight.
> 
> The only difference, is that Chocolate can take a clean shot, and Lee can't.


Don't know about that. Quillin has a soft jaw.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lee wins the 4th.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Most inactive round I seen in as while.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

not much action at 4.


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

Mexi-Box said:


> Lee is so far behind he's going to need to dominate already :lol:.


A 'punchers chance' is a highly overrated statement, considering most of the time it applies to a guy who doesn't even have that, but at any point, Lee has a genuine puncher's chance.

But Quillin can outbox him easily and close the show depending on how he counters Lee's bursts or aggression. But this is a fun fight and very interesting.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

By the way anyone using that JudgecardX app it saves everyones scorecards in the cloud, then you can go to average and see how people scored it


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Fuck, I thought it was later. I missed the first 3 rounds.


Same. Fucking annoying.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lee on spaghetti again...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Andy trying to make it a fire fight. Quillin needs to be careful, andy might be playing possum to get him to come in


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

Something about this fight I really love, no matter how inactive, Lee is trying to knock him out, Quillin boxing masterfully but also trying to KO him, Lee falling back in drunken pirate stances while Quillin stares back at him like a deer in the headlights but his boxing doesn't show it :lol:

This fight is so fucking weird and fun, it's all PBC should be, but without the toy belts.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Quillin needs to be careful on the attack, Lee throwing those quick right hooks off the ropes...


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Off topic: Looks like ad buys are picking up for PBC.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

I can't bring myself to root against Andy Lee...dude is a warrior


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

good fight so far.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

UltraRumblr said:


> A 'punchers chance' is a highly overrated statement, considering most of the time it applies to a guy who doesn't even have that, but at any point, Lee has a genuine puncher's chance.
> 
> But Quillin can outbox him easily and close the show depending on how he counters Lee's bursts or aggression. But this is a fun fight and very interesting.


Last two fights, Lee had to rely on his power.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Yeah this is so odd..

Lee is a bit crazy..zero defence.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Marv needs to just STFU already. I can't concentrate on the fight, with all the stupid shit he keeps saying.


Great fight though.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Quillin's stamina isn't that great. Lee needs to take Quillin to the later rounds.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I have to laugh at the commentators thinking Andy can box his way back into a decision win. It's KO or nothing.


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

I think Andy Lee is possessed by the spirit of Enzo Maccarinelli, and he's not even dead.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Quillin about to start that usual fade in the 2nd half.
Peter already been touched twice in that last round by a slapping left hook, might not be a slap next time and if it lands he is going to sleep


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Marv needs to just STFU already. I can't concentrate on the fight, with all the stupid shit he keeps saying.
> 
> Great fight though.


 :rofl so true..


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

chocolate is slowing down. Lee might catch him late.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Broken jaw?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I hate when they talk to the trainers! These fucking trainers are focused on the fight, not your fucking questions, people.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lee is stepping the correct way now, and his right hand is superior to Quillin's left. He needs the KO though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

told you
Quillin getting too wild


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

WOW


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lee just needs to keep surviving. Maybe stage a comeback in the later rounds. Right as I was about to press post, Lee knocks him down.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm sorry but I laughed so hard at that terrible left hand Lee threw and Quillin going down :lol:


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

cmon Lee!


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Choco is down


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

FOTY candidate


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oh shit. So much drama


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Quillin went down hard on Showtime, Marv must have got some shit info


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Maybe Leonard will take that American dick out of his throat now.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

ref's facial expressions are the coup de grace


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

THE REF JUST FUCKING STARING AT QUILLIN AND FOLDING HIS ARMS LIKE "kid what are you even doing" :lol:

This fight is comedy gold. War Lee.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

These dudes are throwing bombs, great fight!!!


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Come on Andy.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Haha that right hook can always bail him out!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

C'mon Lee! Lee's power is for real. It's crazy. The dude knocked-out Korobov.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

save by the bell right there.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

My stream is awful. Can anyone help me out? (No ban)


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

There he is.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chavez Jr has a crazy chin


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The mechanics of that punch were cool. He leaned into his straight then leaned back as he pivoted for the hook, Quillin probably didn't expect him to transition into another punch as he backed out.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Is Quillin serious with that wide swing?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I Fawkin LOVE when 2 good Middle Weights are scrappin. :deal :horse


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lee needs to stop playing and explode!!!


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I've got it even.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Is quillin tired or is this his game plan?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Quillin still the same dumb ass boxer he always was. SMH
Doesn't know how to box and just stay out of range and make Andy constantly readjust so that he can't get set. SMH


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

75-74 Quillin


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

i got it even.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> 75-74 Quillin


Maybe.

That bad KD call could end up being huge.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I started watching at 6...one of the KDs was a bad call?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ Second one was obviously not a punch. Quillin stepped on Lee's foot.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

@Bogotazo

Look at how Lee steps in with his left hand, and then escapes by pivoting around Chocolates own left shoulder, then Lee restores his range as PC sorts his feet out.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh shit! Quillin was on spaghetti for a second. Good shot by Lee.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

That second KD call by the ref is so annoying..Not a KD


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The mechanics of that punch were cool. He leaned into his straight then leaned back as he pivoted for the hook, Quillin probably didn't expect him to transition into another punch as he backed out.


That was a beautiful bait and switch.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

C'mon Lee! Quillin fading like always, but it's close because of those knock-downs. Plus, I would worry about a Al Gaymon robbery.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

The things I would do to Kate Upton.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> @*Bogotazo*
> 
> Look at how Lee steps in with his left hand, and then escapes by pivoting around Chocolates own left shoulder, then Lee restores his range as PC sorts his feet out.


Who the hell is PC? Peter Chocolate. :lol:


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

FOTY!


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Quillin trying to stall his way to a win on the back of his early success.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Checking in drunk at 2.30am. Dedication.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

84-84


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lee straight to the middle of the ring, PQ hanging back in his corner.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Outside of the knockouts the last two guys who fought Lee were doing better than Quillin.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I started watching at 6...one of the KDs was a bad call?


Quillin did connect with a punch but he was standing on Lee's foot at same time. He would of never went down without the step on foot. Was a half connected punch.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lee finding his range now. Hitting Quillin more and more. Quillin fading hard now, but his power is still there.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Outside of the knockouts the last two guys who fought Lee were doing better than Quillin.


Yep.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lee's punches seem to be slowing down. Maybe he's baiting Quillin into a false timing, but I think he's truly tired.

Quillin looks surprisingly fresh.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

PC=Peter Chocolate. Made me laugh hard whoever said that (too lazy to go back).


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Quillin round


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> PC=Peter Chocolate. Made me laugh hard whoever said that (too lazy to go back).


It's 2.30am here!


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I wish Lee had a more dominating jab.. Would be cool to see him be able to set up power shots correctly..


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

94-93 Quillin

Lee needs 2 big rounds


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Quillin just was never a elite fighter. I remember that african guy who beat Quillin's ass on showtime after taking 4 kds. It really let you know everythign you need to know about Quillin


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Lee was mounting a come back but Quillin won the last round.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

This one will be very close. I see SD.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Last two rounds determines the fight, I think.


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

Fight has kinda Petered out. No pun intended.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I agree with FarhoodÂ´s scores fully.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's really Quillin's fault if he loses. 

Fight should've never made it out of the 2nd round, but he's so reluctant to throw punches, Lee is back in the fight.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I backed Lee by 12th rd stoppage. Let's all pray for me :rofl


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

103-103


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Lee's round.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

QUillin starting to drop his left when Andy throws a left to the body.
Wouldn't be surprised this round if Andy shoots that left and then throws a nice right off of it to the head and we see Pete go to sleep


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

What was Quillin complaining to his trainer about? He said something and the trainer said don't worry about it.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

103-103


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Lee needs a KO or KD to win


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

They're gonna swing for the fences in the 12th


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Remember the desperation in PQ's corner when he gets the dodgy decision.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Quillin just said his teeth are hurting


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

chcoco's gas tank is terrible.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Lee needs this round or no way does he get a decision, even if he does take the round I doubt he wins


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Lee needs to take this round to make it a draw. I thought Quillin won the last round.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think Lee needs a knockdown.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Get the feeling that the 2nd (non)-knockdown of Lee is going to be the difference


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Quillin just said his teeth are hurting


How? Dude has false teeth, I think.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lee said he would never lose by decision, he might've jinxed himself


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

These commentators are terrible.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> @Bogotazo
> 
> Look at how Lee steps in with his left hand, and then escapes by pivoting around Chocolates own left shoulder, then Lee restores his range as PC sorts his feet out.


Word, great stuff.












Mushin said:


> That was a beautiful bait and switch.


Indeed.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Good fight mayne


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Quillin didn't land a punch that whole round it seemed.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Quillin is the type of fighter to just do enough. Enough to drop his opponent and hurt him, but never enough to finish him off


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I say Lee round... but who knows how they judges have it.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Did Quillin just tell Lee he'd won?


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

quillin wide i'm predicting.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Quillin should win by a couple pts


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Long, sensual hug there at the end by Quillin lol


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Quillin by 2..should be by 1 with dodgy KD though..either way, I feel he wins.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Quillin is terrible.
Still the same severely flawed fighter who only goes 6 rounds, has no boxing IQ, no adaptability, and a questionable chin.
Feed this bum to GGG and lets be done with him.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Draw


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Whoever wins, Quillien impressed me with his chin. He took some big shots.


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

P-Quill UD.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Quillin won the last 3 rounds and becasue of that the fight imo.



Super Kalleb said:


> 103-103


E aÃ* mano? Quanto tempo hein.


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

Quillin won


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> How? Dude has false teeth, I think.


I know but that's what he told his trainer going into the 12th


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

If it was up to me, I'd say a draw.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Quillin, easily.

WTF was Lee waiting for in that last round, an invitation?



Great fight for the casuals, even without a KO.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Vic said:


> Quillin won the last 3 rounds and becasue of that the fight imo.
> 
> E aï¿½* mano? Quanto tempo hein.


Eae bro, como estÃ¡s?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

113-112 Lee

That last round couldve gone either way


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Shit fight.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

First Warrington, now Quillin's stalling ass. Lost too much money on inplay betting today.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh shit! Yup, a draw. I think that's fair. Holy shit, the judges got it right this time.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

That's a fair result, but it's blown by the false Knockdown.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

well that was unexpected


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Was gonna say a draw lol


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Knew it! S Draw.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn a draw. Bob Arum would have gotten him the win


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Whoever wins, Quillien impressed me with his chin. He took some big shots.


Really? Lee's big shots are the right hook.
Everyone else outside of getting reckless when they hurt lee handled him in far more dominating manners than Quillin did


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

fair enough

Desperate for the Lee-Saunders fight now, really think Billy Joe can do it


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

fitting outcome...not even mad


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Thought Quillin probably should have gotten the win in a close fight, but I also kinda feel like a draw is justice for Lee for the weight issue.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow. Lee deserved to lose.



Now you gotta' look back at the bad call. I guess.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, at least Quillin didn't get the win. 

I hope a rematch happens. This was fun.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Considering that 2nd KD was bullshit don't think its a bad call from what I got to watch


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

I think Quillin deserved the win but it was close. Wouldn't mind a rematch.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

could have gone either way. good decision.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I'm happy.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Thought Quillin probably should have gotten the win in a close fight, but *I also kinda feel like a draw is justice for Lee for the weight issue*.


That's a good point.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

not sure how that was a draw but if you don't count the knockdown that means lee would have won?


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

UltraRumblr said:


>





UltraRumblr said:


>





UltraRumblr said:


>





UltraRumblr said:


>


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Also shows that a foreign fighter can come to a Haymon show, and get a fair shake.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> If it was up to me, I'd say a draw.


i also had it a draw :cheers


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice interview by Kid


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Super Kalleb said:


> Eae bro, como estÃ¡s?


Tudo bem tbm mano.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

A draw!?

Not the worst result I've ever heard, but had quillin winning as he had 2 knock downs..

Fair play to quillin for his post fight comments. Respectful dude it seems. Not really impressed by him though as a fighter....He's decent, but not elite level..


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

Can't not respect Andy Lee after that performance, imo


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, I think Lee thought he lost. He was overly happy for that decision. Still, I thought a draw was more than fair.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

In a rematch Lee wins, he wouldnt get knocked down so many times


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

How can you not be a fan of Lee?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll be eating a jaffa cake for every time they mention Peterson and his 'rough childhood' in one way or another. I'll look like James Toney after six rounds.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Now wouldn't Peterson knocking out Garcia be some crazy shit?


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

I got Lee in rematch.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, alright a draw, but I have the last 3 rounds or at least the last 2 clearly for Quillin, and with that I canÂ´t see Lee getting enough in his favor to get a draw but whatever not a big deal...


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Crean said:


> A draw!?
> 
> Not the worst result I've ever heard, but had quillin winning as he had 2 knock downs..
> 
> Fair play to quillin for his post fight comments. Respectful dude it seems. Not really impressed by him though as a fighter....He's decent, but not elite level..


what did he say? I have a french channel on


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Just gotbhome. Watched the last 3 rounds. Seemed like a close fight yet thwy were fighting as if they had it in the bag. Disgraceful.. i laugh at the people who said Quillin would beat Chavez. LikeI always said. Chavez would have walked through Quillin like he did Lee.


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

SJS20 said:


> Also shows that a foreign fighter can come to a Haymon show, and get a fair shake.


An English speaking white one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

We've had a debate in Britain for years, out of who was the best domestic middleweight. Was it Barker, Macklin or Murray? Apparently, it's been Andy Lee all along.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

True, Chavez would have probably knocked Quillin out.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Crean said:


> A draw!?
> 
> Not the worst result I've ever heard, but had quillin winning as he had 2 knock downs..
> 
> Fair play to quillin for his post fight comments. Respectful dude it seems. Not really impressed by him though as a fighter....He's decent, but not elite level..


his power is defo elite though, maybe his speed too. The rest of him not so much lol.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

When does Spence fight / how do you watch that fight?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Also shows that a foreign fighter can come to a Haymon show, and get a fair shake.


thats exactly what i got out of what happened tonight. if anything lee got the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hell yeah Andre is fighting on NBC


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Great fight. thought peter won. still probably the best i've seen this year. this fight had everything. good chess match with spurts of war.
Quillin has improved imo.

oh yeah, Al Haymons a GAWD.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

errsta said:


> When does Spence fight / how do you watch that fight?


Read the opening post, you fucking idiot.

"Also after the telecast on NBC, turn the channel to NBC Sports to view Errol Spence Jr vs Vargas and Marcus Browne vs Aaron Pryor Jr. starting at 11 PM EST"


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Vic said:


> Tudo bem tbm mano.


Ta apostando em quem? Danny ou Lamont?
To achando que vai dar Lamont por ud.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have Peterson winning this one. As long as he stays away from that left hook, he should grind Garcia down on the inside and possibly stop him late or win a decision.

Peterson will lose the first 3-4 rounds, then it will be on after that.

That's my prediction


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I think that draw was fair. If not for the BS KD call Lee would have won the decision :lol:


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Peter should've got that decision. i had it 8-4. Traded kds.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, we know your sob story, mate, this isn't X-Factor. STFU.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Super Kalleb said:


> Ta apostando em quem? Danny ou Lamont?
> To achando que vai dar Lamont por ud.


Danny, knockout, 6 or 7 rounds...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Great fight. thought peter won. still probably the best i've seen this year. this fight had everything. good chess match with spurts of war.
> Quillin has improved imo.
> 
> oh yeah, Al Haymons a GAWD.


Improved? Quillin is so one dimensional and has bad stamina


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Hell yeah Andre is fighting on NBC


And he'll lose :bbb


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Same as Ortiz, always whining about his childhood. This is fucking boxing. It's not like it attracts medical students, ffs.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Yeah, we know your sob story, mate, this isn't X-Factor. STFU.


Lol they want the new audience to vet drawn to him


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Either Peterson will win by decision, or DSG gets a KO victory. i'm leaning towards Peterson. make no mistake this is a 50-50 fight.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

vcash on Peterson but heart is on Garcia.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Garcia wins a decision with a few knockdowns for good measure.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I have Peterson winning this one. As long as he stays away from that left hook, he should grind Garcia down on the inside and possibly stop him late or win a decision.
> 
> Peterson will lose the first 3-4 rounds, then it will be on after that.
> 
> That's my prediction


yup. DSG pretty much has no inside game. thats petersons best bet.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> And he'll lose :bbb


We'll see. Dirrell is a study :hey


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Danny Garcia referring to himself in the third person; that decided it for me: I hope the roided-up disgrace KO's him.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

errsta said:


> Read the opening post, you fucking idiot.
> 
> "Also after the telecast on NBC, turn the channel to NBC Sports to view Errol Spence Jr vs Vargas and Marcus Browne vs Aaron Pryor Jr. starting at 11 PM EST"


:rofl I was about to chew you out for being a dick until i realized you quoted yourself.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Anthony Dirrell vs Badou Jack and Danny Jacobs vs Caleb Traux is an awful pair of fights.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Same as Ortiz, always whining about his childhood. This is fucking boxing. It's not like it attracts medical students, ffs.


Maybe NBC is giving the casual fans a chance to get to know someone they never even heard of (i.e. Lamont Peterson). Just sayin


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

People aren't tired yet of picking against DSG. Dude will win easily.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Nice interview by Kid


Yeah, he came across surprisingly well. Usually i want to smash my laptop when listening to Quillin.


----------



## keano (Nov 5, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> We've had a debate in Britain for years, out of who was the best domestic middleweight. Was it Barker, Macklin or Murray? Apparently, it's been Andy Lee all along.


Lee fights down to the level of his opponents thats why he has been underated for years !


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Is it just me, or is Peterson packing more muscle? Guy looks a lot bigger than I've seen him before.


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

PBC can you just stop with your shit music, please.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> yup. DSG pretty much has no inside game. thats petersons best bet.


Yep pretty much.

Garcia moved a lot against Mathysse and Mathysse never really tried to cut the ring. I don't see Peterson not being able to cut the ring or find Garcia if Garcia comes to him.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

These ring walks make me sick. They mas aswell play a Disney film on the big screen whilst they enter.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Really? Lee's big shots are the right hook.
> Everyone else outside of getting reckless when they hurt lee handled him in far more dominating manners than Quillin did


Quillin's issues is a lack of consistency. He coasts during the fight and lets the other fighter back into his the fight. He always has the better skills, but he doesn't sustain the pace he sets in the first few rounds.

He did better than Lee's last two opponents by not getting knocked out.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

who was the bald girl?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Yep pretty much.
> 
> Garcia moved a lot against Mathysse and Mathysse never really tried to cut the ring. I don't see Peterson not being able to cut the ring or find Garcia if Garcia comes to him.


Peterson also pulls out with his chin in the air.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

I see Peterson getting knocked out cold while ahead on pts


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Why is this considered a good fight? is it because Danny G sucks 

Didn't Mathysse KTFO peterson with ease?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank God Lee is not rapping.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

165?! Jesus fuck


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Maybe NBC is giving the casual fans a chance to get to know someone they never even heard of (i.e. Lamont Peterson). Just sayin


Yeah, I suppose, but it just seems some boxers are more willing to play that card than others.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Peterson is 165???

WTF


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HOLY SHIT! Peterson 165 lbs.!!!? Yup, I knew he looked rather large. These guys need to move the fuck up in weight.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

peterson gained 22 pounds wtffff.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I dont know if anyone noticed but after like 4 or 5 rounds Peterson goes super saiyan

He did against Khan and walked through him, he did against Holt and destroyed him, he started trying to do it against Matthysse but got caugh

If Danny doesnt get him out of there early I think hes going to be in for a tough fight, Danny has no inside game


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

What was Garcia's entrance song?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Holy shit. I never seen anybody ever gain 22 pounds. I think he said they were clothed though


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Peterson could finally get his fight with GGG now


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Quillin's issues is a lack of consistency. He coasts during the fight and lets the other fighter back into his the fight. He always has the better skills, but he doesn't sustain the pace he sets in the first few rounds.
> 
> He did better than Lee's last two opponents by not getting knocked out.


He didn't lose and got a draw, congrats, but not really when you did it against Andy Lee and want to position yourself as the supposed equal to GGG. 
It was a horrible fight and showed that he is what he is as a fighter, he is a finished product and not a very good one.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mushin said:


> I see Peterson getting knocked out cold while ahead on pts


Umm... 165 lbs. I don't see that anymore :err


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Doc said:


> Why is this considered a good fight? is it because Danny G sucks
> 
> Didn't Mathysse KTFO peterson with ease?


Triangle theories never work


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

165!? Isn't that what Ortiz weighed against Floyd?


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

catch weight?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Why is this considered a good fight? is it because Danny G sucks
> 
> Didn't Mathysse KTFO peterson with ease?


Styles make fights. Danny has a weak inside game


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

165?!!


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

It's more than Chavez Jr gained as a Middleweight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Peterson needs to use that weight and smother the shit out of Garcia.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Is it just me, or is Peterson packing more muscle? Guy looks a lot bigger than I've seen him before.


That's why they call him PEDerson.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol they want the new audience to vet drawn to him


22 fucking pounds gained by Peterson since the weigh in :yikes There's one for your thread. (i think that was your thread, right?)


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

In fact, Danny should just go about what a fucking nightmare it was growing up with Angel... KO1 sob story over Petersen and Ortiz.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Peterson got blown out against the best vs Bradley and Lucas, won't believe in him again


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Maybe NBC is giving the casual fans a chance to get to know someone they never even heard of (i.e. Lamont Peterson). Just sayin


Yeah, we can't really celebrate boxing of mainstream TV, and then at the same time rag on the simplicity of the promos & build-ups. - Though I hate it, too.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Guys, they were both weighed with their clothes on. You never know what was in their pockets.. Peterson looks slim.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't see the knockdowns happening anymore. Peterson came in gi-fucking-gantic.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> 22 fucking pounds gained by Peterson since the weigh in :yikes There's one for your thread. (i think that was your thread, right?)


Yeah he has the record now for my thread


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

That fucking laughter :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Is Garcia wearing a girdle? 

Or is that an extra-tall, padded waistband, designed to slightly minimize the effect of low body shots?


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

close round. not sure who got it.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Peterson a lot more mobile than I expected. Garcia's starting to time him though.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Peterson is moving around a lot, but as soon as he really gets hit all that will go out the window and he will start banging and trading


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I miss Angel's crazy rants.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Peterson is so mediocre when he boxes. He's best inside


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

Peterson seems much better than I originally gave him credit for. Making Danny look fucking ordinary.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Kieran said:


> In fact, Danny should just go about what a fucking nightmare it was growing up with Angel... KO1 sob story over Petersen and Ortiz.


:lol: :deal


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Peterson being too negative. Giving away rounds, but maybe it's his strategy.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Just as I figured, Lamont will give away the first 3-4 rounds


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Wasted motion by Peterson. His jab mediocre.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Round 2 lamont


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia just swinging wildly. Peterson having fun it looks like. Garcia is going to tire himself swinging at air all night.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Danny better keep his ass down at 140.
If he can't deal with the movement from Lamont at 143 how the hell will deal with the movement and increased pop from guys at 147


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Peterson looks huge


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

garcia punching air.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Peterson's boxing sucks. Why does he waste his time doing it


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Peterson is playing defense, but not landing anything of substance. Not even the jab really


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Peterson looks huge


I don't know how anyone is talking about street clothes. He's looking bigger than I've ever seen him, and I said that before I saw the fight night weight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 - 1 peterson
Can't believe we got Peterson delivering a boxing lesson.
Lamont told Danny, you reach I teach


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

If Peterson wins...and Floyd wins...and Peterson - Mayweather makes enough sense to happen...

...Peterson would give Floyd A LOT of trouble.

(out before I'm publicly stoned)


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Peterson's jab is too short, Danny should ride the punch back to Peterson's chin.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Peterson 3.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: garcia already frustrated.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

garcia seems frustrated.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Lol, Garcia getting frustrated already


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

He doesn't know how to cut off the ring.Danny just can't handle movement


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Garcia getting frustrated.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Peterson slip.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

errsta said:


> If Peterson wins...and Floyd wins...and Peterson - Mayweather makes enough sense to happen...
> 
> ...Peterson would give Floyd A LOT of trouble.
> 
> (out before I'm publicly stoned)


Lamont don't got the publicity to get a Floyd fight


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Garcia looks trash in here. He hasn't learned how to deal with jab and move guys. smh.


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

"BOO, THIS IS A BOXING MATCH, I DID NOT ANTICIPATE THIS! BOO!"

Fucking marks.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah he has the record now for my thread


Gotta wonder what he would have weighed if he hadn't shaved.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ok, Peterson needs to start picking it up now and breaking him down.

box time is over


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Peterson is fighting the wrong fight. He's not landing enough also and losing


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

got it 3 - 1 Peterson
Danny is completely ineffective, refuses or can't cut off the ring, and getting frustrated with his theatrics.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Peterson aint gonna win fighting like this. hes frustrating danny but hes not scoring much..


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

garcia needs to learn to cut off the ring.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Peterson pulling a Lara, puttin in miles but throwing no punches.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Super saiyan will start


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

All Peterson so far...maybe except the round 1.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Peterson is fighting the wrong fight. He's not landing enough also and losing


Agreed, he's boxing, but not landing anything


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Shit. I figures Peterson would fight inside and get kod by a left hook. He is putting on a lesson. We knew danny could be outboxed as herrera and morales showed. I didnt think peterson had 5he brains to do it thoigh.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Peterson will putshot his way to victory here. yawn fight.


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

I love the conflicting arguments in this thread. :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, nice combination by Peterson. Peterson needs to keep this up. Garcia getting frustrated.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Lamont don't got the publicity to get a Floyd fight


Shame that "publicity" is the determining factor. I love Floyd as a fighter - but his fans/sideline promoters ( "<insert fighter> doesn't _deserve _the fight", "the purse should be split #/#", etc) are the new worst.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

danny needs to pound those balls lmao.


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

Peterson confirmed for chin replacement therapy.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Fairly soon, Garcia should start considering actually throwing some punches.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Garcia doesn't know to cut the ring.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> got it 3 - 1 Peterson
> Danny is completely ineffective, refuses or can't cut off the ring, and getting frustrated with his theatrics.


While I don't agree with your assessment, even if it were true, the judges will never give Peterson the fight the way he's fighting right now.

Just ask Herrera

Peterson's gonna have to get in there and really take the belt from Garcia to win it


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 -2 Peterson

Nice right hand counters but Danny is getting frustrated badly now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

4-1 danny


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Peterson always drops his jab.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Peterson better turn it up now.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

4-1 Danny, Peterson isnt punching


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Hard fight to score.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

garcia needs to bully lamont. he is hitting air.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, judge scored the knockdown wrong; although, the replay showed Quillin stepped on Lee's foot.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Garcia coming alive...glad he didn't wait too much longer


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Peterson is coming forward and getting warmed up now... Finally.. But he's getting tagged


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Peterson ain't landing nothing, jab is short or blocked most of the time


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

lol when garcia started backing up is when he is hitting Peterson.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Peterson is about to fuck up his 3rd chance and he will have no one to blame but himself....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

5-1 Danny


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 3 even

Garcia's body work got him this round.
Lamont was ready to go at him and did some nice body work of his own but pulled out. I think if he would have sat down on the inside he would have took that round.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Peterson's corner is telling him all the wrong things... He's telling Peterson to keep fighting the way he's been, which is bullshit. He needs to go get it


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

First round I thought Garcia could get... wyf is happening here. So glad i didnt bet tonight.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Lamont's dumbass thinks he's winning :lol:


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Hyperuppercut is an idiot; this fight is definitely going the distance.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Here we go


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Peterson's finally trying to fight.... Not sure why his corner is trying to change him when that's not what got him here


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Peterson getting dumb. he should stay outside jabbing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

6-1 Danny


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lamont is a fighter.
I hate the gameplan but I understand it.
I wish he would go to work on the inside like usual though.

4 - 3 Garcia


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

6-1 Danny


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Peterson's corner is telling him all the wrong things... He's telling Peterson to keep fighting the way he's been, which is bullshit. He needs to go get it


for real. pete shouldve been fucking his body up a long time ago. guess he doesn't want to risk getting caught.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Styles make fights. Danny has a weak inside game


Shit fight so far, Peterson not using his inside game which people were expecting to be the reason for a good fight.

Peterson and Danny G shouldn't even have belts.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

danny handling this easy.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I knew Peterson would start late, but never thought he would wait til the fuckin 8th round to start fighting


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Peterson should've done that from the start. Look at how much stronger he is than Garcia. Seriously, he came in huge. Use that weight advantage, dude.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

garcia is going to have limited success at 147


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

i think garcia is hurt.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

coldfire said:


> lol when garcia started backing up is when he is hitting Peterson.


Garcia is more comfortable as a counterpuncher.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

This is the Peterson I expected to see all night.


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

This fight is proving me the fuck wrong. Peterson is really trying to win this thing, and his chin is not letting him down. He's making Danny look fucking average, I thought this was a hype fight for another Danny build up.

If you've got this 6-1 Danny or "handling this easy", you're a fucking moron and need to stop watching boxing. He's handling nothing easy here.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Danny looks a little discouraged. Peterson is something else when hes on the attack.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lamont just banged the fuck out of Danny.
I don't understand why Barry wanted him to stay outside.
On the inside Lamont has the advantage and was manhandling Danny.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dont know how Danny is gonna stop Petersons super saiyan


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Lamont being the aggressor and walking down Garcia... this just got interesting, finally.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

6-2 Danny
Peterson doing what he does best


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> for real. pete shouldve been fucking his body up a long time ago. guess he doesn't want to risk getting caught.


I thought it would be the 4th round, but he finally started in the 8th damn round, which is rather bizarre


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

hmmm, maybe peterson had a gamplan..

Have Danny Swinging for fences for first half and use his A game inside fighting to try and win...

we shall see, this also might cause peterson to get caught with one Dannys huge lefts


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Peterson's round.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Petersen has not got enough pop.


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm actually cheering for Peterson? What the fuck is even happening.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ohhhh! Garcia hurt right there. Fuck, why was Peterson waiting until the fucking absolute late rounds to do this?


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

lol...Peterson is crazy.


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

Peterson's chin is on PEDs.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

6-3 Danny


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dammit, where was this Peterson? He should've been trapping Garcia on the ropes and kept him there with his strength from the start. Peterson is a strong motherfucker.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Another draw coming up?


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Now watch Peterson get caught with a nasty left hook.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 4 Peterson
Damn Lamont can take tihs, but he is gonna have to bang the body and get inside.
Damn I'm getting hyped.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

fool!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Am I the only one who has given Peterson every round?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Peterson looks a lot stronger than Garcia.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I really have to question Peterson's corner and whether or not they have his best interest.

I'm completely baffled at why they've been giving him wrong advise for 8 rounds


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Why are the commentators so high on Peterson?? I see Garcia as landing most of the cleaner, sharper punches in almost every round.


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

4-4-1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Am I the only one who has given Peterson every round?


Yes


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Peterson fighting a clinical fight - not sure the judges reward him for that...especially with Garcia and this crowd.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I've only been half watching as I'm doing loads of stuff, but whenever I've looked up Peterson has been schooling Danny.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Peterson boxing again.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Peterson's corner is giving him all the wrong advice. I don't even know where to start. He's got Peterson out there doing the Ali shuffle. It's almost as if he's sabotaging Peterson in one of the biggest fights of his career. Really odd


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I've only been half watching as I'm doing loads of stuff, but whenever I've looked up Peterson has been schooling Danny.


Umm no. Pay attention boy.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Its obvious what the gameplan was. Confuse dsg early by boxing and make him wear himself out avoiding the early power then pressure him inside where he is weak. Less chance of peterson getting hurt late. Never thought peterson could do this...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Peterson shouldve done this from the start, before he had the movement just not the punch output


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 -4 Peterson
Peterson outboxed the hell out of Garcia.


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

Chacal said:


> Am I the only one who has given Peterson every round?


What's your drug of choice tonight?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sittin Sonny said:


> Why are the commentators so high on Peterson?? I see Garcia as landing most of the cleaner, sharper punches in almost every round.


Same here 
6-4 Danny


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Peterson doing some good work.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

I have peterson ahead by 2


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

These last rounds are absolutely vital for Peterson. Trainer now telling Peterson to crank up his activity and "finish it."


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I'm just kinda observing everyone else's cards... this is gonna be interesting at the end.


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah Lamont lost this fight after that round.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Am I the only one who has given Peterson every round?


YES


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

fucking lamont. what a *dumb* gameplan :rofl


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

A peak into the future:

"all he did was run" - Danny Garcia & Dad


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Petersons should've made this a brawl early. Even if this was technically a solid gameplan, the scorecards arent going to favor Peterson


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ohhh, nice one by Peterson. He needs to stay on the fucking inside and keep Garcia on the ropes, though.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Why is Peterson standing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2015)

6-4 Peterson for me.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

push.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Peterson walking down Garcia. Keep him on the ropes, dammit.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, garcia landed like 3 low blows.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2015)

7-4 Peterson


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Garcia is the better fighter when backing up.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

How can you not be a fan of Peterson


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Garcia getting beat up.


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

Really great card tonight. Co main event and main events have exceeded expectations.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia with that Puerto rican low blow special


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Well I was dead wrong.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia looks so beat up.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

garcia is gassed, looks like 143 catchweight bit him on the ass.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Peterson beating the dogshit out of Danny now.
Peterson physically looks like he is on a different fucking level.
That left hook from Lamont on the ropes to the body threw Danny's whole fucking body

7 -4 Peterson


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

6-5 Danny
Peterson is an idiot. This is the fight he needed all along. Danny got beat up last round d


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh, did Peterson hurt Danny right at the end of that round?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

UltraRumblr said:


> What's your drug of choice tonight?


Speed.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Garcia is so overrated.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Peterson doing fine.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

last round.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia is a dirty ass motherfucker. Tough fight to score indeed.

Peterson should've fought this fight from the start. Garcia should get a point taken already. He's been pushing and low-blowing for a while now.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Peterson cheated with the weight advantage


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

errsta said:


> Shame that "publicity" is the determining factor. I love Floyd as a fighter - but his fans/sideline promoters ( "<insert fighter> doesn't _deserve _the fight", "the purse should be split #/#", etc) are the new worst.


Let say Lamont does win

what has he done to earn the fight.

*Mofo defly isn't one of the best welters.*

You want them to make the fight because _*you perceive*_ Lamont to be a tough match for Floyd

There are much more qualified candidate's to fight Floyd next like Timmeh, Keith, Kell, etc


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

So...

Garcia/Mayweather? :yep


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Another low blow by Garcia.


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

btw cards already given in, Garcia on at least a split or maj.


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

This round is fucking canine.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

UltraRumblr said:


> So...
> 
> Garcia/Mayweather? :yep


No

Floyd-Keith

Floyd-Kell

Floyd-Timmeh

etc


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I the Peterson has to be checked for PEDs again. His punches look very hard. Much harder than I can remember.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Peterson by 4


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Peterson landing at will. Seriously, I wonder how the judges will have it. I won't argue with a Peterson UD. He absolutely man-handled Garcia in those late rounds.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Danny lost this fight.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> what did he say? I have a french channel on


He basically thanked Lee for the opportunity to fight, thanked the fans, didn't moan about the result, said that he isn't a judge and it's hard to score fights. Then just said he wants to just get back fighting regularly.

I dunno, usually a competitor who has knocked the other dude down twice would insist that he was the winner, especially in their home town. But he had no complaints.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2015)

8-4 Peterson!!!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Okay you guys were right. Started paying attention and danny was doing much more than I thought. The commentary was VERY pro peterson.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

8 - 4 Peterson 
in a clinic
He outboxed them then he outfought him.
Danny's time is over


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Peterson 12


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

Danny doesn't even realise he just got played by Peterson's corner consoling him then.

PUT YOUR FUCKING HANDS UP YOU GODDAMN IDIOT


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Got it a draw, Peterson should have done this from the start.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

No way Haymon lets Garcia lose his 0.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Garcia may have nicked that one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2015)

Chacal said:


> Okay you guys were right. Started paying attention and danny was doing much more than I thought. The commentary was VERY pro peterson.


No way!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Damn Danny got touched up there.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Peterson lost the fight

Not really sure why he didn't do what he did in the 12th earlier


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> No
> 
> Floyd-Keith
> 
> ...


Did you actually take my sarcasm seriously?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 8 - 4 Peterson
> in a clinic
> He outboxed them then he outfought him.
> Danny's time is over


This x10000000


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Shit close fight. Danny started off the 12th good. He won the majority of it but Peterson had the better minute

6-6 as of now


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

7-5 Peterson


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

114-114 

I couldnt give Garcia anymore but maybe Peterson couldve got another one early

Peterson started way too slow though he couldve got a shutout


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

i hate fights like this. i feel like the decisons gonna be controversial either way its scored.

i feel Danny edged it tho. Peterson wasnt scoring in the first half. but i think Peterson couldve actually stopped Danny if he came with intentions of being aggressive.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I think Peterson's confidence and bravado toward the end of the fight was misplaced, as he was getting hit with some solid shots and Garcia is always dangerous. But Peterson did enough to win the fight in my view. Hopefully the judges get this right.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Danny lost this fight.


Man how you gonna shit on the black blood tonight.
No PEDs just pure blackness.
LOL


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

115-113 peterson


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Dierry jean did better against Peterson imo.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone else have lamont nearly dominating this fight. Maybe 2 or 3 rounds for Garcia. Not scoring but i cant say i thought he won more than 3 rounds. Amaxing performance by lamont. Did not think he could do it. I figured he would get stopped in mid rounds.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Garcia won for me, Peterson didnt do enough in the first 5-6 rounds


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Danny really won imo. Yeah a lot of close rounds but if there is a winner is Danny.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Shit fight. Really boring. Lee-Quillin was not much more entertaining. NBC have another snooze-fest on their hands next with DeGale-Dirrell (much as I'm looking forward to the fight).


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Peterson lost the fight
> 
> Not really sure why he didn't do what he did in the 12th earlier


If he kept that up from the start, I think he could've stopped Garica. He should've actually done it after the 3rd. Garcia was super frustrated.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Danny was slaughtered in the second half of the fight. SRL couldn't get Peterson's knob out his mouth.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Don't see Peterson getting the dec.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Commentators bought Peterson's antics


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

Nobody can be angry at any result here, because no-one unanimously has a fucking clue how to score this fight in this thread :lol:


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Peterson's corner sabotaged the fight for him


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

the best garcia could do is draw.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Peterson lost the fight
> 
> Not really sure why he didn't do what he did in the 12th earlier


seriously. he gave away too many rounds by being negative


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

Told ya, man.

Ain't no surprise there.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

It was a damn difficult one this to score.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

WTF!!!!!!
Bullshit 
Sorry but Danny didn't win that shit.
Even the pro-Danny crowd is booing that shit.
LOL

Danny lost to Herrera and Peterson


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

A little too late for peterson. He came on extremely strong.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Â£465 win off that bad boy! I was shitting my pants though


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

7-4-1 Pete 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Lol. Whatever.

I don't agree but I can't really complain. It was close.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't think so.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> i hate fights like this. i feel like the decisons gonna be controversial either way its scored.
> 
> i feel Danny edged it tho. Peterson wasnt scoring in the first half. but i think Peterson couldve actually stopped Danny if he came with intentions of being aggressive.


Yeah I feel you. The scores were fair but there has to be a rematch


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

BS!!!


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Very awkward fight overall. Both looked horrible with equally horrible fight plans


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

ROBBERY!! 

Lamont hard that for sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

danny bagged most of the early rounds.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Could have gone either way, Peterson gave the first 6 rounds away.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Garcia clearly deserved it. Bizarre one judge would score it a draw.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I thought Danny just did enough it but I wasn't scoring super close. He got tested though.

Wait, did he just say "I lost" to Peterson?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Correct score. Peterson started too late. 

Peterson is a pressure fighter. He has to remain that. 


Peterson lost to Ortiz and nearly lost to Khan doing the same shit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Danny's face cut up and bruised up.


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn, Danny is stupid as a fucking rock. "You can't win the fight running." Bitch, he was hammering you in the last round :lol:

Put your dad on, mate.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I need to rewatch this tbg. Was barely paying attention and the scores are all over the place.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Predictable :rolleyes

Peterson schooled that boy


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

no way Danny won that fight.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

UltraRumblr said:


> Nobody can be angry at any result here, because no-one unanimously has a fucking clue how to score this fight in this thread :lol:


:yep Scores are all over the fucking place here.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Peterson was robbed.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

UltraRumblr said:


> Nobody can be angry at any result here, because no-one unanimously has a fucking clue how to score this fight in this thread :lol:


What was your score?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

See what happens when Garcia fights a decent fighter


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Nah, we don't want to see it again.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

some bull, peterson won clearly.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

The hype train continues.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Peterson pulled a Lara. He gave it away


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

ATrillionaire said:


> Peterson was robbed.


i agree.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Peterson needs to fight Herrera for the winner of the who got robbed by danny garcia bowl


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Peterson's corner sabotaged the fight for him


Yeah he had his best moments when he did the opposite of what his corner told him.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Spending whole rounds circling and lazily throwing an occasional jab is not boxing. Clear Garcia win.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

People forget fights are scored round by round, although Peterson won his rounds better than Garcia did his it was still very close

Peterson was just running around the ring for the first 6 rounds


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Can't believe they didn't givePeterson any time to speak.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> See what happens when Garcia fights a decent fighter


He did pretty well against owner of Lamont Lucas


----------



## UltraRumblr (Mar 25, 2015)

A.C.S said:


> What was your score?


I can't score fairly, missed rounds 4-6 or so, just an observer.

Just seemed like a clash of styles. One to watch in the morning again for sure.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> ï¿½465 win off that bad boy! I was shitting my pants though


Nice, well done sir :good


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Garcia is shite.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Tko6 said:


> Spending whole rounds circling and lazily throwing an occasional jab is not boxing. Clear Garcia win.


This. Bang on.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Can't believe they didn't givePeterson any time to speak.


turn it to NBC sports


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I thought Danny just did enough it but I wasn't scoring super close. He got tested though.
> 
> *Wait, did he just say "I lost" to Peterson?*


it definitely sounded like he said that.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Pacquiao will KTFO Garcia.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> If he kept that up from the start, I think he could've stopped Garica. He should've actually done it after the 3rd. Garcia was super frustrated.


That's what I thought he would do in my prediction. I thought he would do what he did in the 12th starting after the 3rd or 4th round

I didn't know his corner was going to try and turn him into Ali and Mayweather and sabotage their own fighter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Everybody go to NBC sports


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn shame people ignored the beautiful boxing Peterson was doing the 1st 6 rounds.
Effective aggression, ring generalship, DEFENSE, clean punching these are scoring criteria.
Lamont dominated 3 out of 4 of those categories for the first 6 rounds, then dominated all 4 criteria the lasst 6.

Lamont interviewed on NBCSN


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Another questionable decision to Danny.
Wanted to put him against Floyd. lol
Floyd would win every minute, every round.


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

What a load of shit. When Danny Garcia is moving backwards you know there is a problem. Lamont was better in every way.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't care what anyone says Lamont won this fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> Spending whole rounds circling and lazily throwing an occasional jab is not boxing. Clear Garcia win.


Exactly. Danny started up 6-1


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

I had Peterson winning that easily he swept the first 4 round and the last 2 rounds were like the first 2 rounds of the Garcia/Khan fight with Danny's face getting busted up and his corner going wild like some family member getting shot on the street.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> He did pretty well against owner of Lamont Lucas


This is true but since then he has lost to Herrera and barely scrapped by Peterson.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Haymon's job = garcia's victory.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

PEDerson you fuckin 'tard :lol: 

shoulda started ramping up sooner instead of showboating... and you coulda ended it too


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sad to say Garcia still has serious limitations he's not likely to erase.


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

How the fuck can any 1 score the first 4 rounds for Garcia he was getting schooled


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Man how you gonna shit on the black blood tonight.
> No PEDs just pure blackness.
> LOL


I gave Quillin credit, and he is blacker than Peterson. You didn't. Lol.

Peterson fought well tonigh. He had Garcia fighting off his backfoot tonight. Danny is not mobile enough to do this well.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Lamont's rounds were the most dominant, but he gave away too many rounds trying to be cute. Shuffling, slipping punches then just posturing. Was silly lol


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Most i could give to Garcia is draw..


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Yeah he had his best moments when he did the opposite of what his corner told him.


This isn't the first time his corner has done this to him though..

I remember in the 6th round or so, Peterson's corner told him "I know you see something, but don't do it, use your jab".... I'm here yelling at the t.v telling Peterson to DO IT


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Azadi said:


> How the fuck can any 1 score the first 4 rounds for Garcia he was getting schooled


No, the first few rounds Garcia was clearly winning. Peterson was backpedaling and throwing jabs that didn't land cleanly. Garcia would reach with no more than two shots but they would land hard, especially to the body. His right hands kept popping Peterson's head back after he brought his jab back low too. It was only after the midway point Peterson started putting shots behind his movement and then coming forward and committing to his combinations, catching Garcia with those hooks.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Nice, well done sir :good


Thankyou :bbb

Off to Vegas for Mayweather vs Pacquaio and that's basically paid half the flight and accommodation :happy


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Peterson's corner is weird. Why did they change tactics?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Damn shame people ignored the beautiful boxing Peterson was doing the 1st 6 rounds.
> Effective aggression, ring generalship, DEFENSE, clean punching these are scoring criteria.
> Lamont dominated 3 out of 4 of those categories for the first 6 rounds, then dominated all 4 criteria the lasst 6.
> 
> Lamont interviewed on NBCSN


He barely threw a punch in the beginning rounds


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Lamont lost by being too cautious in the first 5/6, if he fought like he did in the later rounds he would of won.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Azadi said:


> How the fuck can any 1 score the first 4 rounds for Garcia he was getting schooled


Neither were doing shit the first four, Lamont ran a few miles but didn't land shit. Garcia didn't do much either but he was hardly getting schooled.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Garcia said rematch at 147, did he have trouble making weight?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> it definitely sounded like he said that.


I'll have to go back and check. Maybe he was saying "Good fight Lamont" like he said to the interviewer but I could have sworn he said "I lost" when they were hugging.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Someone told me Broner would KO Peterson :rofl
Peterson would maul him to death


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Sad to say Garcia still has serious limitations he's not likely to erase.


what you see being main solution to all his probs

imo if this mofo had a better jab, most his probs would be solved


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Comes to show that sometimes more rounds woulda been better to iron out a conclusion, but then again strategies are formulated around the 12 round system these days. 

Who knows, with 15 rounds pederson might've caused a stoppage, or (more likely), he wouldve showboated another 3 rounds


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Spence repping Bama too.
Alright man.
Bama taking over.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Azadi said:


> How the fuck can any 1 score the first 4 rounds for Garcia he was getting schooled


atsch


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Danny was getting manhandled by Lamont from beginning to end.
Shit was crazy how muchshit Danny wanny was getting away with and Lamont ate those low blows and beat the dog shit out of him.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

A.C.S said:


> Someone told me Broner would KO Peterson :rofl
> Peterson would maul him to death


man i will pay good money to see that.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Neither were doing shit the first four, Lamont ran a few miles but didn't land shit. Garcia didn't do much either but he was hardly getting schooled.


Not much happened the first 4 rounds, it depends on whether you favour activity and the home fighter, or just plain fannying around refusing to engage. I'd love to see people's scores for the 10th. That was a clear Garcia round and the commentators gave it to Petersen. Commentary was weird as fuck.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Danny was getting manhandled by Lamont from beginning to end.
> Shit was crazy how muchshit Danny wanny was getting away with and Lamont ate those low blows and beat the dog shit out of him.


I just realised your the guy who trolls in threads and have it wide against people you dont like, wtf is wrong with you, you need help why not be normal like everyone else lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

coldfire said:


> Peterson's corner is weird. Why did they change tactics?


because his boxing is mediocre


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what you see being main solution to all his probs
> 
> imo if this mofo had a better jab, most his probs would be solved


A jab would help a lot. And also some upper body movement. He gets caught standing straight up so often. Bending at the knees would also help fix his 3rd problem, being unable to come forward comfortably.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

My nicca!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> I just realised your the guy who trolls in threads and have it wide against people you dont like, wtf is wrong with you, you need help why not be normal like everyone else lol


I explained my rounds, if you don't like it fine, but crying about my score as trolling is a pretty bitch made move.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> because his boxing is mediocre


His jab has no snap but it was landing.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Why would ANYONE, especially boxing trainers that get paid to help their fighters win, try to "outbox" Danny Garcia and expect to get any rounds from the judges?

Herrera already proved this tactic to be worthless..... Not a great strategy at all.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Thankyou :bbb
> 
> Off to Vegas for Mayweather vs Pacquaio and that's basically paid half the flight and accommodation :happy


Aw, fucking hell man. That's brilliant :cheers

Anywho....


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> A jab would help a lot. And also some upper body movement. He gets caught standing straight up so often. *Bending at the knees would also help fix his 3rd problem, being unable to come forward comfortably.*


Bending the knees? Is this like a level change or


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

On the JudgecardX app the average score was 116-112 Garcia scored by 86 people

Some of the rounds were tight and it doesnt mean everyone scored the rounds the same as eachother


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

coldfire said:


> His jab has no snap but it was landing.


Not really. Garcia was parrying it


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

megavolt said:


> Bending the knees? Is this like a level change or


Pretty much, it acts as a feint and is also a variation of moving your head.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence is killing it even with the rise in competition


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Supposeedly Lamont's b oxing was so bad and jab so bad that he dominated and kept Garcia off balance when pressing and broke his nose with it in the first 6. SMH
Come on folks. Danny didn't shutout the first 6.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence is killing it even with the rise in competition


Man this can hardly be classed as a rise in comp level.
spence should be fighting faded names and former champs now.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

megavolt said:


> Bending the knees? Is this like a level change or





SJS20 said:


> Pretty much, it acts as a feint and is also a variation of moving your head.


Right, and it enables more opportunities coming forward. Garcia hardly ever changes levels. He did it a few times and landed a nice hook off a jab to the body, a smart shot you don't see many fighters use. But he should learn to change levels into a crouch so he can slip punches on the way in instead of just lumbering forward behind a high guard. He doesn't have to become Julio Cesar Chavez but his defensive openness stepping forward standing straight ups is probably what discourages him from stepping forward with confidence and consistency.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Pretty much, it acts as a feint and is also a variation of moving your head.


Gotcha. Isn't bending at the waist a similar option


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Not really. Garcia was parrying it


Quality of stream may have something to do with this. The one you posted was beautiful and I agree with you on this one.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Right, and it enables more opportunities coming forward. Garcia hardly ever changes levels. He did it a few times and landed a nice hook off a jab to the body, a smart shot you don't see many fighters use. But he should learn to change levels into a crouch so he can slip punches on the way in instead of just lumbering forward behind a high guard. He doesn't have to become Julio Cesar Chavez but his defensive openness stepping forward standing straight ups is probably what discourages him from stepping forward with confidence and consistency.


It'll never change. He's had one coach his whole life, and if he hasn't been taught it, or atl east implemented it by now, then I doubt he ever will.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Spence's right hook to the body is a thing of beauty. Nice step up in platform - time to step up in competition. Feed him a Malignaggi level fighter.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> Not much happened the first 4 rounds, it depends on whether you favour activity and the home fighter, or just plain fannying around refusing to engage. I'd love to see people's scores for the 10th. That was a clear Garcia round and the commentators gave it to Petersen. Commentary was weird as fuck.


Definitely, they were hard to score, but to say anyone got "schooled" in those rounds is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The ref saves Vargas from an ass whooping


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Peterson wins the rematch. He found Danny out in the second half.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Man this can hardly be classed as a rise in comp level.
> spence should be fighting faded names and former champs now.


He most likely will now and at the right time on NBC


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

megavolt said:


> Gotcha. Isn't bending at the waist a similar option


Given a choice, I'd have a fighter bend at the knees more often that using the waist, Bending the knees keeps the center of balance, and also makes it easier to keep your eyes on the target. Bogo has a point, and it'd be good for Garcia, because that bend, would give him a chance to spring in to his left hook.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Right, and it enables more opportunities coming forward. Garcia hardly ever changes levels. He did it a few times and landed a nice hook off a jab to the body, a smart shot you don't see many fighters use. But he should learn to change levels into a crouch so he can slip punches on the way in instead of just lumbering forward behind a high guard. He doesn't have to become Julio Cesar Chavez but his defensive openness stepping forward standing straight ups is probably what discourages him from stepping forward with confidence and consistency.


:good

Yeah, as I asked SJS, I always thought bending at the waist produced similar results- but now that I think about it, you can fire harder with the knees bent a bit



SJS20 said:


> Given a choice, I'd have a fighter bend at the knees more often that using the waist, *Bending the knees keeps the center of balance, and also makes it easier to keep your eyes on the target*. Bogo has a point, and it'd be good for Garcia, because that bend, would give him a chance to spring in to his left hook.


Nice, that makes sense


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> He most likely will now and at the right time on NBC


Randall Bailey still about?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Quality of stream may have something to do with this. The one you posted was beautiful and I agree with you on this one.


Didn't think of that. Very true. I agree that with a choppy stream it looks like Peterson won big


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence outlands him 135 to 15. Damn


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

the most impressive thing about spence isn't the combination punching, or the power, or the defense......its how he measures distance, he is ALWAYS at a safe distance


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Keith Thurman being interviewed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Randall Bailey still about?


Lol please no


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pryor is massive


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I like how SRL sidesteps his ducking Aaron


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't understand why they make these guys as a walk-out bout, they're basically fighting in front of dozens of people. Even Mares who has a pretty decent name was fighting against nobody, don't see how you can build a buzz like that


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> I don't understand why they make these guys as a walk-out bout, they're basically fighting in front of dozens of people. Even Mares who has a pretty decent name was fighting against nobody, don't see how you can build a buzz like that


they have to do it in order to work around the NBC time slot. They only have from 8:30-100 to use NBC. So they put the main 2 cards there and if they end early, then they can show the other undercard fights on the time left on NBC.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Never been impressed with this Browne guy. Tough division too. I don't think he's going far.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, such a deep amateur pedigree for this Diaz guy.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'll have to go back and check. Maybe he was saying "Good fight Lamont" like he said to the interviewer but I could have sworn he said "I lost" when they were hugging.


I'm not sure if he said it or not, he may have.
Here's a vine of it https://vine.co/v/euq2igDYgMr


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I'm not sure if he said it or not, he may have.
> Here's a vine of it https://vine.co/v/euq2igDYgMr


Yeah sounds like it to me. Not totally sure though.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

TSOL said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah sounds like it to me. Not totally sure though.


It's a very unlikely thing for a fighter to say after a close fight like that. And probably even more unlikely after a comment like this from him after the fight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587118076006662144


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> It's a very unlikely thing for a fighter to say after a close fight like that. And probably even more unlikely after a comment like this from him after the fight.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587118076006662144


Yeah true.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't care what anyone says Lamont won this fight.


Apparently it's against the rules to get a decision over Danny Garcia...


----------

